# "Under the Bed Track"



## ronppp (Dec 11, 2006)

I've restarted Slotracing for 2 Years. Because our Flat isn't really big, i need a solutions which is OK for the rest of my Family.
It's a Faller Track on 1.8m x 0.8m. After a day of Stress i can play&relax, than push it under the Bed.
In another Thread two members ask for Photos. Here are they.

ronppp


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: I like that alot. Like a little village hiding under the bed. :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Nice*

Nice job.That looks like a lot of fun.Maybe one day i get some scenery added to my layout!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dig it! 

How cool is that! Race cars...take a nap...wake up ....race somemore cars!

I'd never get out of my "Jammies"... LOL


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

great idea. I like it. Sleepy Dave.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Good thing slot tracks come with two lanes. At least there's hope the bogey man under my bed would let me play too.

Nice work, Ron :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That's cool Ron!!!*

Love the look of the grey Faller track too. Very nice way to have fun in a small space. Have you ever tried Tomy track? Just wondering if you can compare smoothness of the 2 brands?? The Faller looks like it has a built-in shoulder (good for sliding turns I imagine). ND


----------



## ronppp (Dec 11, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Love the look of the grey Faller track too. Very nice way to have fun in a small space. Have you ever tried Tomy track? Just wondering if you can compare smoothness of the 2 brands?? The Faller looks like it has a built-in shoulder (good for sliding turns I imagine). ND


First i've tried a Tyco. Cool for racing but curves or turns??
In my childhood i own a great Faller Track too, so it must be Faller.
The colour, the smell, building a layout... Understand me??

In the 70' and 80' many Kids in Germany own Faller cause Carrera is too big size.

In my job i own a 4Lane Tomy Track / running with LL-Nascars, but i hate the "Klack-Klack" between the Trackpieces.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So...*



ronppp said:


> Tomy Track / running with LL-Nascars, but i hate the "Klack-Klack" between the Trackpieces.


you would say the Faller is smoother/quieter?... Wondering, because I am planning a new layout and smoother/quieter is exactly what I want in terms of running it... design however, is up in the air still. How do tjets make out on Faller track?... That's what I run pretty much exclusively. nd


----------



## ronppp (Dec 11, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> you would say the Faller is smoother/quieter?... Wondering, because I am planning a new layout and smoother/quieter is exactly what I want in terms of running it... design however, is up in the air still. How do tjets make out on Faller track?... That's what I run pretty much exclusively. nd


I think quiter than the my Tomy Track, but not quiter than the Tyco. I own no Tjets only Tomy Turbo.
Faller Tracks where constructed for the Faller AMS Cars (same style like Tjets). Later Faller use the AFX and Gplus cars. I tink the olskool Aurora Model Motoring is the same style but i don't know the diversity of tracks.

Greatings
ronppp


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks Ron !*

I'm in the early stages of planning a new layout on a 36"x80" door. Click-Clack bugs the hell outta me. Anyone else have a favorite sectional track that they feel is as smooth and quiet as they come? Unfortunately I think Max Track is too big for me and probably too pricey. nd


----------

